# In welchem Film kam das Lied vor?



## keough (5. Januar 2009)

Hiho,

ich hab vor kurzem folgendes Lied gehört: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNM6IuA87eM  (Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way)

Das Lied kam mir bekannt vor und ich kenne es auch aus irgendeinem Film, nur weiß ich leider nicht mehr welcher das war^^.
Ich glaube der Film ist noch nicht allzu alt, bin mir da aber auch nicht zu 100% sicher.
Gegooglet habe ich schon, habe da allerdings nichts gefunden.

Der Refrain fängt cirka bei 1:35 an.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wo das Lied vor kam

mfg
keough


----------



## Night falls (6. Januar 2009)

Also entweder das Lied ist in einer Coverversion in dem Film vorhanden, oder es ist ein relativ alter Film den ich nicht kenne... Und das wäre schade, denn dieses Lied mag ich D:


----------



## Badfreak (6. Januar 2009)

Forrest Gump

This song is heard in the movie Forrest Gump during the scene showing Forrest running across the United States.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_Your_Own_Way_(song)


----------



## keough (6. Januar 2009)

Jup war Forrest Gump

Vielen dank


----------

